# Golden Retriever / Dalmatian Mix - HAPPY ENDING



## FranH

He is beautiful. It's so wonderful when they end up in a nice home.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

He is so cool looking. I wonder what Cruella DaVille would do with that coat!?!?!?!? LOL!


----------



## Brandy's Mom

What a fun coat! With those markings, he's going to get lots of attention his entire life. Good thing he's part golden so he'll just soak it all up. 

It's so nice to read about happy endings.


----------



## ty823

That is an AWESOME looking dog. He even has the 2 dif. colored eyes.


----------



## RickGibbs

Yep.....that's a really cool looking mix.....


----------



## Joe

I am a big fan of this mix, since I first saw Dukie.
I have more pictures of him, so once I go back to work I will upload some more ... 
Joe


----------



## Samwise

I'm gonna have to play devil's advocate here - are they absolutely sure that's a dalmation/golden mix? As in, they-know-the-parents kind of sure?

Yes, it does look like those two breeds, a perfect specimen in my opinion of what one would want that cross to look like but there are other breeds that can look like that. I've seen black and white Brittany spaniels, for instance, that have those spots and that coat. Even cockers can have those colors. There's another dog, a European breed that looks similar; I'll have to see if I can find it on the web.

Glad he's got a good home, though. He's adorable.


----------



## Joe

I've been told it is a Golden / Dalmatian mix and Dukie certainly looks like one, but I guess we'll never know for sure


----------



## ID_Hannah

*English Setter*

I rescued purebred English Setters for a long time. I'd bet that dog's a purebred English setter. :


----------



## Tahnee GR

I'm with Hannah. My friends show and hunt English Setters and that is exactly what an ungroomed setter looks like. He is a pretty English Setter at that!

Linda 
Tahnee Golden Retrievers


----------



## Joe

Yeah, he looks a like English Setter, that's for sure.

Here is a picture of purebred English Setter and I can see a lot of similarities. But I guess, I would need a word of 'English Setter specialist' to make me convinced.


----------



## RickGibbs

I don't know Joe......I think I'll keep believing he's a GR/Dalmatian.


----------



## ty823

Also looks like a "Large Munsterlander" ?

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/largemunsterlander.htm


----------



## AuntCare

Hannah,

I thought the same thing, English Setter.


----------



## AuntCare

As to the Munsterlander, the breed club in the United States and Canada can account for every one of these dogs in these countries. It is very, very, very hard to get one and I have a feeling that if one was given up or lost, they would know about it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'd bet money this is an English Setter. He is sure beautiful though.


----------

